# Wish Me Luck



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

We've had Now TV broadband for the past year, and before that, had Sky broadband for 6 years (I know they're the same company).

The entire time it's been bog standard broadband. We live about 100yds from the local exchange, and get around 17mb download, so never saw the point in fibre.

Anyway, the price of fibre has now dropped enough that for just a couple of quid extra, we may as well take it - plus the upload speeds are much better (I currently only get around 0.5mb!)

So, why wish me luck? Well, the two options was either PlusNet (which I was happy to go with) or TalkTalk! I let SWMBO pick. She picked TalkTalk.... Both upload and download speeds are double of PlusNet for about a quid more!

Her argument is that she's not heard anything bad about TalkTalk for a few years. My argument is, they're long overdue then :lol:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow...17mb from bog standard broadband, I must live miles from the exchange because I only get 4mb 

Good luck with the switch, Mat.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

My parents connect to the same exhange, but they're about 1.5-2miles down the road. When I was at home they would only get about 5mb.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Sounds about right then, BT have offered to install Halo for free, so when they finally get around to it we'll see what speeds I can manage with that.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not sure on what costs you're looking at Matt, but have you considered BT ? They had a good price recently for basic fibre...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

We did look at BT. Think this talk talk package is £23.50....all I see on their web9is a £25 deal. But just checked email with swmbo and confirmed it's 23.50.... Not sure if she found a deal or got NHS discount


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vodafone an option?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I have been with TT for a fair few years and overall they are ok. 4 years ago I switched to fibre and 18 months ago I upgraded to Faster fibre and now get 70 Mbs.

Only real gripe I have with them is their tech support. They know their stuff but being based in India it is sometimes a little difficult to follow what they are advising without asking for the instructions to be repeated.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

TalkTalk are ****.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I was with TalkTalk then they switched me over to a crowd named Fleur Telecom - no problems or complaints [they seem to have their call centre in the UK too, which can be a bonus] and they recently sent a new fibre broadband modem at no cost or no change to the contract.

Speeds aren't what most get, but we're up near the moon so it is what it is.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

They are all the same, its all on BT's infrastucure anyway.

Where different companies suck is with their customer service when there is an issue.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

You should check how close you are to the cabinet, what does the checker tell you what speeds you can get https://www.broadbandchecker.btwholesale.com/#/ADSL


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pxr5 said:


> You should check how close you are to the cabinet, what does the checker tell you what speeds you can get https://www.broadbandchecker.btwholesale.com/#/ADSL


The exchange (actual building) is about 100-150yds from me (in a straight line). The nearest cabinet is just around the corner from us.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

scooobydont said:


> They are all the same, its all on BT's infrastucure anyway.
> 
> Where different companies suck is with their customer service when there is an issue.


Indeed. I work in IT :thumb: but that's what I keep telling the Mrs. What you're paying for is the service should anything go wrong


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

If I needed some proper speed, I'd use our gigabit FTTP connection at work :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

pxr5 said:


> You should check how close you are to the cabinet, what does the checker tell you what speeds you can get https://www.broadbandchecker.btwholesale.com/#/ADSL


I just did that and these are the results, might as well be written in Greek for all can make of them  [columns/layout don't seem to correspond with a copy/paste :wall:]

Featured Products	Downstream Line Rate(Mbps)	Upstream Line Rate (Mbps)	Downstream Handback
Threshold(Mbps)	WBC FTTC Availability Date	WBC SOGEA Availability Date	Left in Jumper
High	Low	High	Low 
VDSL Range A (Clean) 26.5	18	1.7	1.1	16.1	Available	Available	--
VDSL Range B (Impacted) 25.9	15.4	1.7	1	11.4	Available	Available	--
Featured Products	Downstream Line Rate(Mbps)	Upstream Line Rate (Mbps)	Downstream Range (Mbps)	Availability Date	FTTP Install Process
FTTP on Demand	330	30	--	Available	--
ADSL Products	Downstream Line Rate (Mbps)	Upstream Line Rate (Mbps)	Downstream Range(Mbps)	ADSL Availability Date	WBC SOADSL Availability Date	Left in Jumper
WBC ADSL 2+	Up to 14	--	8 to 18.5	Available	Available	--
WBC ADSL2+ Annex M	Up to 14	Up to 1	8 to 18.5	Available	Available	--
ADSL Max	Up to 8	--	7 to 8	Available	Available	--
WBC Fixed Rate	2	--	--	Available	Available	--
Fixed Rate	2	--	--	Available	--	--
Observed Speeds	VDSL	ADSL
Max Observed Downstream Speed	27.39	8.06
Max Observed Upstream Speed	1.92	0.45
Observed Date	2020-02-23	2019-01-18
Other Offerings	Availability Date
VDSL Multicast	Available
ADSL Multicast	Available
Premise Environment	Status
Bridge Tap	N
VRI	N
NTE FacePlate	N
Last Test Date	10-07-2020
FTTP is not available.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Depends how much you pay.
12GBP gives me this.+plus TV
I`m on WIFI Connection
Download Mbps 152.05
Upload Mbps 150.02


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I just did that and these are the results, might as well be written in Greek for all can make of them  [columns/layout don't seem to correspond with a copy/paste :wall:]
> 
> Featured Products	Downstream Line Rate(Mbps)	Upstream Line Rate (Mbps)	Downstream Handback
> Threshold(Mbps)	WBC FTTC Availability Date	WBC SOGEA Availability Date	Left in Jumper
> ...


You can get VDSL or ADSL.

VDSL (FTTC) best speed 26.5 mbps Down, 1.7 mbps up

ADSL upto 14 mbps down, upto 1 mbps up


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"You can get VDSL or ADSL.

VDSL (FTTC) best speed 26.5 mbps Down, 1.7 mbps up

ADSL upto 14 mbps down, upto 1 mbps up"

How would I know which my modem is giving me at the moment?


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

slim_boy_fat said:


> "You can get VDSL or ADSL.
> 
> VDSL (FTTC) best speed 26.5 mbps Down, 1.7 mbps up
> 
> ...


Login to your router and check the sync speed. Talk talk routers usually are 192.168.1.1 type that IP into your browser and hit enter. You should be presented with a login page. The login details are usually on the router somewhere (not dealt with talk talk in a while). It would also be on your bill somewhere if you have Adsl or FTTC (VDSL)


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Indeed. I work in IT :thumb: but that's what I keep telling the Mrs. What you're paying for is the service should anything go wrong


Likewise.

We are using Gamma now for everything, leased lines, FTTC, adsl if we have too. Online debug (including BT tests) is amazing and can usually work out what the fault is before faulting it to them (if we need to). Seriously excellent service and I have had to work with just about all the ISP's, Gamma have been the best by a HUGE margin.


----------

